
Tips for New (or Not So New) Managers - hekman
http://belchak.com/2016/02/28/tips-for-new-or-not-so-new-managers/
======
a3n
IMO, Tip Number One for Everyone: Don't make the lives of people around you
worse. Sort of the General Form of the Hippocratic Oath

